# puesto que



## Doktor Faustus

Hallo alle miteinander!



> Sin embargo, percibimos nuestra propia libertad para actuar como una suerte de necesidad, *puesto que *primeramente _creemos _en la ocurrencia de los efectos de nuestros actos, como para recién entonces querer proceder de este modo o del otro.



Tut mir Leid, dass der Ausgangstext so schief aussieht. Womit wäre hier "puesto que" zu übersetzen? Mit _insofern? Weil_ scheint mir nicht so stilistisch zu sein... Danke!


----------



## Sidjanga

Hallo Doktor Faustus,
ich würde einfach _da_ sagen (_insofern_ ist eher _en la medida en que_).


----------



## mary c

Hallo!

Würde auch "da" verwenden.


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Doktor Faustus said:


> Hallo alle miteinander!
> 
> 
> 
> Tut mir Leid, dass der Ausgangstext so schief aussieht. Womit wäre hier "puesto que" zu übersetzen? Mit _insofern? Weil_ scheint mir nicht so stilistisch zu sein... Danke!


Danke euch erstmals. Stimmt, "da" kommt als bester Vorschlag für "puesto que". Aber ursprünglich hatte ich im Kopf, nach "por cuanto" zu fragen  Bliebet ihr bei "da" auch hier?:



> Sin embargo, percibimos nuestra propia libertad para actuar como una suerte de necesidad, *por cuanto *primeramente _creemos _en la ocurrencia de los efectos de nuestros actos, como para recién entonces querer proceder de este modo o del otro.


Danke erneut im Voraus!


----------



## mary c

Hallo!

Por cuanto würde ich eventuell mit "weswegen" übersetzten. Nur dann ist die Bedeutung des Satzes eine ganz andere (aber im Spanischen macht es ja auch einen Unterschied, ob es puesto que oder por cuanto heißt, nicht?). Aber da ich den Satz nicht ganz verstehe, kann ich auch nicht sagen, welche Übersetzung hier besser wäre. 

Ich bin mir aber bei por cuanto nicht ganz sicher, ich glaube ich habe "por lo cual" im Kopf gehabt. 

lg, mary


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Hallo Mary!

Laut einsprachigen Wörterbüchern sind es tatsächlich synonym:

por cuanto loc. conjunt. Puesto que:
no puedo tomar una decisión por cuanto he estado fuera del proyecto.
http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/cuanto
*
Por cuanto.* Expresión *causal equivalente a "puesto que": "No es cierto  que estuviste allí, por cuanto no sabes lo que ocurrió".
(Quelle: María Moliner)

*por cuanto.* * 1.     * loc. adv. U. como causal para notar la razón que se va a dar de algo.
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=cuanto

Allerdings würde ich sagen, "por cuanto" drückt stärker die Idee eines Verhältnisses aus. Jetzt erinnere ich mich daran, dies habe ich woanders tausend Mal gefragt, ohne daraus schlau zu werden  Die Antwort war dann *"insofern..., als..."*:

in|so|fern: I. [: ...' . ö., schweiz. nur: '] <Adv.> [...] <als Korrelat zu als in Vergleichssätzen:> diese Fragen sollen nur i. berührt werden, als (in dem Maße berührt werden, wie) sie in Zusammenhang mit dem Thema stehen; De Gaulle... hat i. eine Schlüsselstellung, als (hat aus dem Grund eine Schlüsselstellung, weil) der gesamte amerikanische Nachschub nach Europa durch Frankreich geht (Dönhoff, Ära 131). 
© 2000 Dudenverlag

Kann das also die gesuchte Redewendung sein bzw. wäre folgende Übersetzung nachvollziehbar?:



> Unsere eigene Handlungsfreiheit dagegen nehmen wir *insofern *als eine Notwendigkeit wahr, *als *wir an das Eintreten der Folgen unserer Handlungen erst _glauben_, um überhaupt so oder so verfahren zu wollen.


Liebe Grüße und Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## mary c

Hallo!

Also, die Übersetzung mit *insofern...als* hört sich ganz gut an. Den zweiten Teil der Aussage verstehe ich leider noch immer nicht. Auf Deutsch ergibt das keinen Sinn: "*als *wir an das Eintreten der Folgen unserer Handlungen erst _glauben_, um überhaupt so oder so verfahren zu wollen." 			 		

Von wo stammt der Satz? Kannst du ihn vielleicht auf Spanisch einfacher formulieren - dann könnte ich dir eher weiterhelfen?

So wie ich es verstehe, wäre dies eine mögliche Übersetztung, aber, wie gesagt, ich kann mich auch irren:

Unsere eigene Handlungsfreiheit dagegen nehmen wir *insofern *als eine Notwendigkeit wahr, *als *wir an das Eintreten der Folgen unserer Handlungen in erster Linie deshalb_ glauben_, um entscheiden zu können, ob wir auf diese oder jene Art und Weise verfahren wollen.


----------



## Doktor Faustus

mary c said:


> Hallo!
> 
> Also, die Übersetzung mit *insofern...als* hört sich ganz gut an. Den zweiten Teil der Aussage verstehe ich leider noch immer nicht. Auf Deutsch ergibt das keinen Sinn: "*als *wir an das Eintreten der Folgen unserer Handlungen erst _glauben_, um überhaupt so oder so verfahren zu wollen."
> Von wo stammt der Satz? Kannst du ihn vielleicht auf Spanisch einfacher formulieren - dann könnte ich dir eher weiterhelfen?
> 
> So wie ich es verstehe, wäre dies eine mögliche Übersetztung, aber, wie gesagt, ich kann mich auch irren:
> 
> Unsere eigene Handlungsfreiheit dagegen nehmen wir *insofern *als eine Notwendigkeit wahr, *als *wir an das Eintreten der Folgen unserer Handlungen in erster Linie deshalb_ glauben_, um entscheiden zu können, ob wir auf diese oder jene Art und Weise verfahren wollen.


Hey Mary!

Ehrlich gesagt, der Satz stammt von mir, aus einem Aufsatz, den ich direkt auf Deutsch verfasst habe. Er wurde von einer Lehrerin mit dem Hinweis korrigiert, dass sie den Satz nicht versteht. Darum habe ich ihn ins Spanische übersetzt, nach der ursprünglichen Vorstellung, die ich im Kopf hatte und so hier präsentiert. Meine Absicht war, von der spanischen Übersetzung auszugehen und eine passende Entsprechung im Deutschen zu finden. Problematisch war vor allem für mich, eine anständige Wiedergabe für "por cuanto" herauszufinden. So bin ich auf "insofern..., als..." wieder gestoßen.



> Sin embargo, percibimos nuestra propia libertad para actuar como una suerte de necesidad, *puesto que *primeramente creemos en la ocurrencia de los _efectos _de nuestros actos, como para recién entonces querer proceder de este modo o del otro.





> Unsere eigene Handlungsfreiheit dagegen nehmen wir *insofern *als eine Notwendigkeit wahr, *als *wir an das Eintreten der _Wirkungen _unserer Handlungen erst glauben, um überhaupt so oder so verfahren zu wollen.


Leichte Änderungen sind vorgenommen worden. Mich würde im Übrigen interessieren, inwiefern der zweite Teil der Aussage keinen Sinn ergibt. Deine Version zeigt, dass du den Sinn doch recht erschlossen hast. Und eine einfachere Formulierung auf Spanisch fällt mir leider nicht ein  Den Grundgedanke versuche ich jedoch darzustellen: Unsere eigene Freiheit entspricht deshalb einer Art Notwendigkeit, weil wir an ein zwangsläufiges Verhältnis zwischen unseren Taten als Ursachen auf der einen Seite, und den darauffolgenden Geschehnissen als Wirkungen auf der anderen Seite, glauben.

Danke nochmals und liebe Grüße


----------



## Sowka

Hallo Doktor Faustus 

Das ist wirklich ein interessanter Gedanke, vertrackte Formulierungsaufgabe.

So steht es in Deinem letzten Beitrag: "wir an das Eintreten der _Wirkungen _unserer Handlungen erst glauben, um überhaupt so oder so verfahren zu wollen."

Was hältst Du davon, das so zu formulieren:

"Unsere eigene Handlungsfreiheit dagegen nehmen wir als eine Notwendigkeit wahr, weil erst (oder: nur?) der Glaube an die Wirkungen unserer Handlungen in uns den Wunsch weckt, auf eine bestimmte Weise verfahren zu wollen." 

Das ist nur eine erste Idee, von der ich selbst noch nicht restlos überzeugt bin. Aber vielleicht liegt der Schlüssel zum Formulierungsrätsel in der Veränderung des Satzbaus?

PS: Vielleicht so?
"Unsere eigene Handlungsfreiheit dagegen nehmen wir insofern als eine Notwendigkeit wahr, als erst (oder: nur?) der Glaube an die Wirkungen unserer Handlungen in uns den Wunsch weckt, auf eine bestimmte Weise verfahren zu wollen."

* * * * * 

Edit am Morgen: "Glaube" gefällt mir in dem Zusammenhang nicht sehr gut (das Wort grenzt die Bedeutung zu sehr auf das Religiöse ein, meine ich).

"Unsere eigene Handlungsfreiheit dagegen nehmen wir insofern als eine Notwendigkeit wahr, als erst (oder: nur?) die Überzeugung von der Wirksamkeit unserer Handlungen in uns den Wunsch weckt, auf die eine oder andere Weise zu verfahren."

(Außerdem, gerade gesehen: "Wunsch" und "wollen" wären tautologisch)


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Tut mir Leid, dass ich mich erst jetzt melde. Ich Danke Ihnen Sowka für Ihren einleuchtenden Eingriff. Den letzteren Vorschlag finde ich prima. Nur ein kleines Bedenken hätte ich da, nämlich, dass, da es sich um einen philosophischen Aufsatz handelt, es wichtig ist, das Wort "Wille" bzw. "Wollen" stehen zu lassen, was durch "Wunsch" meines Empfindens abgeschwächt würde. Gäbe es dementsprechend eine andere Formulierung? Ich bedanke mich erneut!


----------

